# [solved] Changing the IP address of Domain Master in Samba

## schmeggahead

OK, so I have a Samba 3 server and for some strange reason, I wanted to change the IP address of that server.

Now I get recurring messages that there is already a server that is domain master and it lists the old IP address:

```
 nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:domain_master_node_status_fail(248)  domain_master_node_status_fail:  Doing a node status request to the domain master browser  for workgroup MYWORKHOUSE at IP 192.168.0.180 failed.  Cannot sync browser lists. : 31 Time(s)
```

log.nmbd:

```
  become_domain_master_query_success:

  There is already a domain master browser at IP 192.168.0.180 for workgroup MYWORKHOUSE registered on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.

[2009/01/12 06:45:34, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(335)

  become_domain_master_browser_wins:

  Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup MYWORKHOUSE, subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.

[2009/01/12 06:45:34, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(349)

  become_domain_master_browser_wins: querying WINS server from IP 127.0.0.1 for domain master browser name MYWORKHOUSE<1b> on workgroup MYWORKHOUSE

[2009/01/12 06:45:35, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_query_success(233)

  become_domain_master_query_success:

  There is already a domain master browser at IP 192.168.0.180 for workgroup MYWORKHOUSE registered on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.

```

smb.conf

```
# cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

workgroup = myworkhouse

netbios name = samba

interfaces = eth0,lo

bind interfaces only = Yes

passdb backend = tdbsam

server string = my server string

# pam password change = Yes

# passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

# passwd chat = *New*Password* #n\n *Re-enter*new*password*#n\n *Password*changed*

# username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# unix password sync = Yes

# log level = -1

# syslog = 0

log file = /var/log/samba/%m

# max log size = 50

# smb ports 139

name resolve order = wins bcast hosts

# time server = yes

# printcap = CUPS

show add printer wizard = No

# add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -m '#u'

# delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel -r '#u'

# add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd '#g'

# delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '#g'

# add user to group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -G '#g' '#u'

# force to be the overall master for the network

domain master = yes

preferred master = yes

wins support = yes

#wins server = 192.168.18.150

#winbind use default domain = yes

#map acl inherit = Yes

veto files = /*.eml/*.nws/*.{*}/

veto oplock files = /*.doc/*.xls/*.mdb/

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

valid users = %S

read only = No

browseable = No

directory mask = 0775

```

maybe my resolve order should change.

hmm.Last edited by schmeggahead on Mon Jan 12, 2009 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

You need to clean out these cache files when you change samba server ip

/var/cache/samba/browse.dat

/var/cache/samba/wins.dat

----------

## schmeggahead

Clearing those files did the trick.

So for my go forward debugging abilities, If I have behavior retained after a change, take a look at the files in the /var/cache (to see if there are specialized files for the service/app) and then research how they are used to figure out which ones to clear.

Thanks for your help.

----------

